
AirSim – Open source simulator based on Unreal Engine for autonomous vehicles - NicoJuicy
https://github.com/Microsoft/AirSim#how-to-get-it
======
NicoJuicy
It's a repost, but it now has prebuild binaries ( which makes it a lot easier
to use)

